# ENGTS450 DC SL/DI/1GD3 video card

## Joseph_sys

Does anybody have this card: Asus ENGTS450 DC SL/DI/1GD3 (nouveau driver)

I'm interested to know if it is slow or fast; just need to agree on measuring the speed of the card.

Are there any good Linux utility to benchmark video cards?

----------

## Gusar

I have a Zotac GTS450. I'm not using nouveau, but the nvidia blob. Two big advantages with that: One, power management. Nouveau doesn't have it yet, which might make the card run hot and it of course impacts performance. The second advantage is VDPAU (Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix). I mostly use the presentation part of it, which provides high quality scaling and deinterlacing. So I don't really see a reason to go with nouveau.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> I have a Zotac GTS450. I'm not using nouveau, but the nvidia blob. Two big advantages with that: One, power management. Nouveau doesn't have it yet, which might make the card run hot and it of course impacts performance. The second advantage is VDPAU (Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix). I mostly use the presentation part of it, which provides high quality scaling and deinterlacing. So I don't really see a reason to go with nouveau.

 

So what do you have in VIDEO_CARDS=

and kernel blob?

Is the nvidia blob close source?  The Asus GTS450 model is fanless

----------

## Gusar

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> So what do you have in VIDEO_CARDS=

 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> and kernel?

 

Nothing. The nvidia driver provides everything itself.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Is the nvidia blob close source?

 

Yes. That's what makes it a "blob".

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> The Asus GTS450 model is fanless

 

Whoa. I'd say this actually makes power management even more important.

----------

## Joseph_sys

[quote="Gusar"] *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   Is the nvidia blob close source? 
> ...

 

"nv" - is an open source (old drivers)

"nvidia"  - is the open source (new drivers) am I correct?

"nouveau" - is open source "reverse engineered"

in Gentoo instruction, section: (Installing the drivers)

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia#Nouveau_vs._nv_vs._nVidia_Drivers

Nvidia will configure correct driver for the card, isn't ?

Do you we need  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?

----------

## Gusar

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> "nv" - is an open source (old drivers)
> 
> "nvidia"  - is the open source (new drivers) am I correct?
> 
> "nouveau" - is open source "reverse engineered"

 

No. As I said, "nvidia" is closed. "nv" is obsolete, it won't even work for newest cards. "nouveau" is indeed reverse-engineered. It works, but like I said, it's still missing a quite critical feature - power management.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> in Gentoo instruction, section: (Installing the drivers)
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia#Nouveau_vs._nv_vs._nVidia_Drivers
> 
> Nvidia will configure correct driver for the card, isn't ?

 

Gentoo documentation regarding nvidia tends to be outdated, I suggest ignoring it.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Do you we need  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?

 

Yes, similar to fglrx, nvidia requires four lines:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "Nvidia card"

    Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection
```

----------

